# Nalu's IBC and shelve Aquaponics.



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Currently I'm setting up the shelve grow tubs attached to the 75 gal outgrow tank and making sure my bell siphons work properly. Pics of this will follow soon.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Recycling the plastic veggies containers is such a great idea. I'm also using them for sprouting seeds and emersed plant cuttings. 

Glad you started a journal, I think this is a natural extension of the planted tank hobby.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

DogFish said:


> Recycling the plastic veggies containers is such a great idea. I'm also using them for sprouting seeds and emersed plant cuttings.
> 
> Glad you started a journal, I think this is a natural extension of the planted tank hobby.


My wife told me, finally a useful hobby


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I filled the 3 new shelve grow beds with river gravel today, made sure my bell siphons work perfect.
Tomorrow I will hang the lights and start planting seeds and herbs. 

I wonder what my electrical bill will be with all those new lights, heaters and pumps... Solar power would be more than welcome.

Tomorrow I will post pics.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you thought about using reflector walls around the grow beds? 

Right now I'm using white 1/2" Styrofoam sheets I've read they are 85% reflective. Mylar film takes you up to 97%. For some weird reason I don't understand aluminum foil is the same refractivity as white and flat white works better than gloss.

Mylar is not cheap on rolls but, Space Blackets are cheap and they are made of Maylar. My next MOD will be to wrap my panels with a space blanket. In a bigger system like yours you could simply hang them like shower curtains.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I went to find a link on the space blakets and found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyPF_w7Fsqk

Pretty sweet idea!! I may try that if I can find some at the $1 store. My local dollar does carry space blankets. 

I have a few now for emergency. Last winter the heater went out, no heat for two days. I used a spas blanket over there tank to help the tank heater. Worked great, the house got down to 50degrees at night but, the tank water stayed @ 72.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

These are awesome! My girl is going to kill me when I show her these.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

very impressive set up Tom. 

I cant wait to get some fresh tilapa from you :biggrin:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Update pics:





































The shelve aquaponic:





































Tilapia:



















And my new addition to the family: M and F New Zealand White Rabbits. 
Hope they give of nice offspring, I love rabbit meat.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

What's the growth cycle time on the rabbit crop, from birth to Hasenpfeffer?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

DogFish said:


> What's the growth cycle time on the rabbit crop, from birth to Hasenpfeffer?


They are 100 day rabbits. So from fertilization to plate is 100 days.
Those 2 are 9 weeks old now, another 12 - 16 weeks to go to have offspring.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I did something stupid last week... I added 30 comets from petco.
They all started dieing, and the rasboras in the system getting fungus, turn white and die too. I am stupid that I did that.

I didn't want to put my Tilapia in the system because I want to keep them above 80F to grow faster during the winter.

How do you think this will settle, will the bacteria/virus/fungus die over time or do you think I have to reset. There are still about 10 comets in both tanks and they seem to do good.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> I did something stupid last week... I added 30 comets from petco.
> They all started dieing, and the rasboras in the system getting fungus, turn white and die too. I am stupid that I did that.
> 
> I didn't want to put my Tilapia in the system because I want to keep them above 80F to grow faster during the winter.
> ...


The bacteria will level off on it's own. 

I'd have to think it would cost that much to heat one of the IBC tubes for Tilapia. I'd think most like the same cost as heating your aquariums.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

DogFish said:


> The bacteria will level off on it's own.
> 
> I'd have to think it would cost that much to heat one of the IBC tubes for Tilapia. I'd think most like the same cost as heating your aquariums.


The tubs are filled with 200gals of water. The water is constantly pumped into the growbeds is a big heatloss. I prob need 2 500W heaters per tub to keep the water temp at 80F. I don't feel like investing in heaters. 

The temp in the garage is at night now 70F and during the day 74.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Who needs a car in the garage when you have a setup like that!!! One word - Beautiful... Great setup which helps provide for you and your fish. I would like to have the space and money to do this one day. Keep up the great work.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

My green beans are flowering  And the flowers are being guarded by this little fella. 









Updates:

Lettuce starts to grow really fast:










Same for the tomato plants:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice setup!





StraightAddicted said:


> Who needs a car in the garage when you have a setup like that!!! One word - Beautiful... Great setup which helps provide for you and your fish. I would like to have the space and money to do this one day. Keep up the great work.


Thank you! 
Car still fits, but its to cold outside and would lose a lot of heat if I open the garage door. The heat of the engine would prob make up for the heat loss, but its nice to have space in the garage.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> The tubs are filled with 200gals of water. The water is constantly pumped into the growbeds is a big heatloss. I prob need 2 500W heaters per tub to keep the water temp at 80F. I don't feel like investing in heaters.
> 
> The temp in the garage is at night now 70F and during the day 74.


I was thinking if you count up all the heater cost in your tanks. You might actually save some money. Some insulation around the 200gl tanks might solve a lot of heat loss. If you young space blankets around the grow beds you would capture/contain more heat. Heck you might end up needing a fan.

Another option might be Native Catfish in the IBC tubs they will do ok in mid 70degree water. The plus is they are a food source. I have to think warmer water is beneficial to the grow bed plant roots.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

DogFish said:


> I was thinking if you count up all the heater cost in your tanks. You might actually save some money. Some insulation around the 200gl tanks might solve a lot of heat loss. If you young space blankets around the grow beds you would capture/contain more heat. Heck you might end up needing a fan.
> 
> Another option might be Native Catfish in the IBC tubs they will do ok in mid 70degree water. The plus is they are a food source. I have to think warmer water is beneficial to the grow bed plant roots.


I just ordered 4 space blankets. Do you think this is actually a good isolation material to just use like that instead of using Styrofoam? 

I am looking into getting catfish or (rainbow) trout, but it seems like its unavailable in smaller quantities. Does anybody know a source in GA where they would sell in small quantity? Around 50 fingerlings trout or catfish?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think a space blanket can compete with styrofoam as an isolator. I think it works for human as it seals our body heat around us. So more the windbreak effect vs. insulator.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

You could get a few hot water tank blankets to cover the tanks.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

WestHaven said:


> You could get a few hot water tank blankets to cover the tanks.


Good Idea, or I can wrap wall insulation around it and use industrial plastic wrap to tighten it around the tank...


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I added 12 Rainbow Trouts to one of my tanks.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Update, Installed some space blankets for reflection:

Lettuce is doing great, I have green beans growing and the tomatoes are growing up fast.














































Trout:










Tilapia:










And my angels have double fry, 12 days old in the jar and wigglers hanging on the glass and the jar:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

My first harvest: Oak Leaf lettuce.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice! All your stuff look like it's growing well. How do you like the space blankets so far? I felt they made an instant improvement on my system.


I think my Oak leaf is maybe two wks out yet. Just starting to get that crown shape going. I'm hoping to time to be on the table for ThanksGiving day.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

DogFish said:


> Nice! All your stuff look like it's growing well. How do you like the space blankets so far? I felt they made an instant improvement on my system.
> 
> 
> I think my Oak leaf is maybe two wks out yet. Just starting to get that crown shape going. I'm hoping to time to be on the table for ThanksGiving day.



The space blankets are awesome, they reflect so much light, even the spots where I didn't see much light before, its like now there is a light shining above it. ( sorry for the bad English) 

The only downside is maybe the heat, my lettuce doen't really like it and some herbs neither. But, I don't feel like running a fan, I'm trying to keep the cost down, I calculated my bill and its between $60 and $70 for the lights and the heaters of all my tanks and aquaponics. 

Couple days ago I bought 2 more IBC totes, I am setting them up outside, i want to see what I can grow in the colder months here. Thinking about growing onions, green onions, spinach and lettuce in those totes. one will be with river pebbels, the other one will be a floating raft for lettuce and spinach. I will keep more rainbow trout now I found a supplier for it. 

Do you know where you can buy Trout food? I'm feeding them Organic Tilapia pallets for the moment.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

How cool is this  

Green beans:










And I have hundreds more flowers and tiny green beans,


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Day 52*

I have about 20 flowers on my tomato plants.
Nice, will have tomatoes in the winter.

pics will follow when I see small forming tomatoes.

When I planted my tomatoes, I threw in 25 seeds, thinking maybe half would come out, well big mistake, I have 25 tomato plants, spread over 2 grow beds, there is no space in the beds anymore. I had to take 5 out, put them in pots and put them at a south window.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

First growing Tomatoes


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool, what varieties did you grow?

Mine are starting to flower also. I'll post up a pic this weekend.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

DogFish said:


> Cool, what varieties did you grow?
> 
> Mine are starting to flower also. I'll post up a pic this weekend.


Those are a Home Depot $1 package of seeds I planted as a test, didn't expect they would do that great.

I have 6 Red Pondersosa Heirloom Tomatoes growing But they are only 3 weeks old, but already more than a feet tall. Prob another month and a half before I will see flowers. 

Next year I want to grow only Heirloom veggies and fruits. 

I will also make an strawberry tower in the early spring.
[Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Steelwolve (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Nalu, very cool setup you have there. I was wondering how much those "IBC" tubs run you? And also, I would guess the difference between Hydroponics and Aquaponics is the fish in the system? LOL I thought those Hydroponics stores that have popped up around town were only for growing Illeagal crops. I guess people actually do grow vegtables with that stuff. Great work!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Steelwolve said:


> Hi Nalu, very cool setup you have there. I was wondering how much those "IBC" tubs run you? And also, I would guess the difference between Hydroponics and Aquaponics is the fish in the system? LOL I thought those Hydroponics stores that have popped up around town were only for growing Illeagal crops. I guess people actually do grow vegtables with that stuff. Great work!


Hi, thanks.
IBC totes can run anywhere from $35 to $500.


----------

